# CLS55 AMG v M5?!



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Any1 got any tuning knowledge on the above?

CLS = 476bhp, 516ft-lb 0-60=4.5s
M5 = 507bhp, 384ft-lb 0-60=4.5s

Probably just a remap and De-limit, any knowledge on what the stats would be?

Thankyou all and merry xmas


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

CLS is supercharged so would be easier to tune than the M5, can't imagine you'd notice much difference on the M5 if you got it re-mapped.

Kleeman tuned stats

Power Hp Torque Nm Torque lb-ft

K1 Pulley + ECU 520 750 555 
K2 Pulley + ECU + Headers 560 780 578 
K3 Pulley + ECU + Headers + Camshafts +
Exhaust system 610 835 618 
K4 Pulley + ECU + Headers + Camshafts +
Exhaust system + modyfied inlet house and
throttle body 640 900 664

So 640bhp is possible, but for how much??!?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Why Tune??

A stock M5 would cane the CLS55 (would be a closer fight for the CLS63).

TBH, i love the look of the CLS, but the 55 aint that strong. An easy tune for the M5 would take you close to 550BHP, but higher you're into big money. The CLS55 given it's forced would give you more power/torque but it would never stop, handle, or corner so you'd probably die if you tuned it :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I was just referring to a remap and delimit. hasn't the amg got brembos branded as mercedes brakes? are they 8 pots?

m5 has better interior. what about an S8 as well?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

They are Brembo, think they're 6 pot on the front and 4 pot on the back. S8 - nah. What about ML63? Or new S6 Avant?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> I was just referring to a remap and delimit. hasn't the amg got brembos branded as mercedes brakes? are they 8 pots?
> 
> m5 has better interior. what about an S8 as well?


Totally off topic how was Bournemouth? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> I was just referring to a remap and delimit. hasn't the amg got brembos branded as mercedes brakes? are they 8 pots?
> 
> m5 has better interior. what about an S8 as well?


The S8 is much bigger than either the CLS or M5. I'd take the S8 over the S6 & perhaps the CLS, but it will be the slowest of the 3 & although agile for it's size, not really a worthy on road competitor for the AMG or M brand.

Same as before if you just want head to head for CLS & M5 with de-limit & re-map. The CLS will have a higher torque figure & the M5 the higher power output, however the M5 is a different league for overall dynamics & would cane the CLS in virtually every situation.


----------



## tamerdagli (Jan 1, 2008)

or wait for the new S4 3.0 twin turbo..buy it fully loaded tune it and u will have almost the fastest the most luxury 4door car...

I think stage 3 for the new S4 will be 550+ without touching the internals...


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

tamerdagli said:


> or wait for the new S4 3.0 twin turbo..buy it fully loaded tune it and u will have almost the fastest the most luxury 4door car...
> 
> I think stage 3 for the new S4 will be 550+ without touching the internals...


How are u gettin on with ur Mk II TT with big turbo kit, does it go well.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> the M5 is a different league for overall dynamics & would cane the CLS in virtually every situation.


It is, however, a BMW. Why would anyone with any taste want one? :wink:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

lol. I'll be testing driving all 3 and seeing which one I like.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

tamerdagli said:


> or wait for the new S4 3.0 twin turbo..buy it fully loaded tune it and u will have almost the fastest the most luxury 4door car...
> 
> I think stage 3 for the new S4 will be 550+ without touching the internals...


& this was confirmed by Audi when exactly?? Purely rumour currently & doubtful this engine will grace the S4's or RS4's of the future.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > the M5 is a different league for overall dynamics & would cane the CLS in virtually every situation.
> ...


Can't argue that point buddy :lol:

A better match would be the current CLS63, as it appears to run rings around the earlier 55's.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

But whats the price. I don't want to spend more than Â£40k really. Also. W7, regardless of performance etc. Which had the better cabin, and gadgets etc your A8 or the M5?

thanks


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> But whats the price. I don't want to spend more than Â£40k really. Also. W7, regardless of performance etc. Which had the better cabin, and gadgets etc your A8 or the M5?
> 
> thanks


That's a good question, but hard to answer as the A8 & M5 are so very different. The A8 had more toys so to speak of & it's options list is no doubt bigger, but the options list on a 7 Series is probably similar. As for cool i'd say the M5 by miles, as some of the toys do real man stuff like up the power by 107BHP, harden the suspension to break ones back, plus the Launch Control which is pure Armageddon stuff 8). As for Cabin i'd say the Audi just had the edge for feel & quality, but the M5 interior felt more modern than the A8.

For 40K if it was my Â£40K i'd more than likely buy a 6-12mth old RS4, or another A8/Q7 (probably the 4.2TDi) ahead of an M5, as for Â£40K it could be a bit of a tired example. Comes down to the luxury vs performance debate.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > But whats the price. I don't want to spend more than Â£40k really. Also. W7, regardless of performance etc. Which had the better cabin, and gadgets etc your A8 or the M5?
> ...


I'd strongly agree with Paul on this - you cannot compare the two types of car that you are referring to. We have an S8 customer who lives about 150 miles away from the centre and I recently drove an A8 down to him to collect our RS4 whilst his S8 was in with us for some warranty work. The comfort difference between the two cannot be explainned in words but saying that the A8 does not have the performance factor of the RS4.

If you're unsure try them both and then think about which of the more enjoyable aspects you'd be able to use more often.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BreTT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > the M5 is a different league for overall dynamics & would cane the CLS in virtually every situation.
> ...


Your memory must be going in your old age, Mr W. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Yep - big four ohhh this year. Who are you again? :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

....when you are 50somnething you can treat yourself to a Mercedes. Oh, you already did. :wink:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> That's a good question, but hard to answer as the A8 & M5 are so very different. The A8 had more toys so to speak of & it's options list is no doubt bigger, but the options list on a 7 Series is probably similar. As for cool i'd say the M5 by miles, as some of the toys do real man stuff like up the power by 107BHP, harden the suspension to break ones back, plus the Launch Control which is pure Armageddon stuff 8). As for Cabin i'd say the Audi just had the edge for feel & quality, but the M5 interior felt more modern than the A8.
> 
> For 40K if it was my Â£40K i'd more than likely buy a 6-12mth old RS4, or another A8/Q7 (probably the 4.2TDi) ahead of an M5, as for Â£40K it could be a bit of a tired example. Comes down to the luxury vs performance debate.


Thanks for your post. Surely the S8 can't feel slow? Its more of straight line power I would like for motorways etc. Not for handling, I spend Â£10k on my TT to do that. I wasn't impressed with the RS4, went out in it already. thanks


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> Not for handling, I spend Â£10k on my TT to do that.


Do you honestly believe that after spending Â£10k, that your 10 year old chassis is now able to compete with what todays manufacturers churn out as standard?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

who knows, fun though :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> ....when you are 50somnething you can treat yourself to a Mercedes. Oh, you already did. :wink:


Early mid-life crisis. Next thing I'll be ordering a Porsche!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > That's a good question, but hard to answer as the A8 & M5 are so very different. The A8 had more toys so to speak of & it's options list is no doubt bigger, but the options list on a 7 Series is probably similar. As for cool i'd say the M5 by miles, as some of the toys do real man stuff like up the power by 107BHP, harden the suspension to break ones back, plus the Launch Control which is pure Armageddon stuff 8). As for Cabin i'd say the Audi just had the edge for feel & quality, but the M5 interior felt more modern than the A8.
> ...


The S8 certainly isn't slow & TBH given it's not that heavy due to the ASF chassis etc. it is fairly lithe, but you can't detract from it's sheer size/bulk & this does not induce the desire to throw it around the twisties.

Surprised you were not taken with the RS4, as regardless of my current ownership, it's far more fun than either the A/S8's, M5 or RS6 i've owned. Day to day it's generally quicker than all of them & is certainyl the better all-rounder. All down to tastes though & the M5 was a tad more raw, but difficult to make quick progress when road conditions were not perfect.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

What happened to the SL65 AMG idea? That would be a seriously quick bit of kit and (although correctly me if I'm wrong) not much would keep up with it in a straight line

Cheers

James


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I know James, but I would get carried away with modifying it, plus I wanna pay some of my mortgage off so sticking to 40k mark, m5/cls are the runners at the moment. hows ur porker


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> I know James, but I would get carried away with modifying it, plus I wanna pay some of my mortgage off so sticking to 40k mark, m5/cls are the runners at the moment. hows ur porker


Fair point - you'll be able to pick up someting seriously rapid for Â£40k I reckon :twisted: Best of luck!

997 is going perfect thanks. No complaints at all. In fact - even if I had to keep it for the next 10 yrs I wouldn't complain! 

Just in the process of trying to get my iPod hooked up to the PCM display so I can search through tracks on the screen - think I might have found a solution for it but going on my hols on Sunday for a week so will get the solution fitted when I'm home - will keep everyone posted on the results!

Cheers

James


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks. tt is rapid as it is, just lookin for a nice big car with a bit of power, autos and slap some 21s on there


----------

